# My first farmer's market



## MaitriBB (Jan 20, 2013)

Not sure if this counts as a craft fair or a farmer's market.  We have an indoor market that is half permanent merchants and half seasonal/sign-up-for-a-day-at-a-time merchants.  I did a 7 hour stretch there today.

















Overall, I made enough to cover the price of the booth, plus a modest profit.  Gave out lots of business cards and flyers, and met another CP soaper that I can tell will be a friend going forward.  There was one other soaper selling but she does HP only.  And is a high school student!  I felt a little bad stealing her customers theoretically, but hopefully our stuff is different enough that there was room for both of us.

All in all, a great day!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations on a successful day! You're display is nice and professional looking. I love the tub!


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks, that was a surprise thrift store find on Friday LOL!


----------



## dianne70 (Jan 21, 2013)

Congratulations    Love the display shelves


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovely little display! I'm glad your first one was successful. Now much work to do to get ready for the second one?


----------



## MaitriBB (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I have a bunch of new soap to clean up and get ready for Feb 10th!


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Feb 7, 2013)

MaitriBB said:


> Thanks, that was a surprise thrift store find on Friday LOL!



I was just brainstorming of a way to display soap in use and I was like "well taking a picture of me using the soap in the bathtub is a little too weird, even for me so how could I put a bath tub in my booth?" 

I was going to make one and then here you are with a tub on your display! How was that for a conversation piece? Well, besides from us soapers!


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 7, 2013)

What a great display.  Glad it went so well.  Might I ask how big your bars are and where you sourced the wraps for the soap?  Again, congrats on such a great day!


----------



## SpellboundSoaps (Feb 8, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> What a great display.  Glad it went so well.  Might I ask how big your bars are and where you sourced the wraps for the soap?  Again, congrats on such a great day!



Correct me if I am wrong but they look homemade; like scrapbook paper cut to height and wrapped around the sides with an information card glued to the front. Here is an easy tutorial on [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQatLuaAeuo"]Youtube[/ame].


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

I love your display. Very clean & inviting.


----------



## three_little_fishes (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad it went well! Your display is great. I definitely would have stopped by your booth!


----------

